# Path to upgrade from Lifetime Series 3 HD to Bolt



## mswlogo (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm currently running a flawless 1TB Series 3 HD Tivo.

I just got an LG OLED 4K.

So I'm itching to upgrade the Tivo.

I tried the Roamio OTA 1TB + Tivo Stream.

But I was disappointed in the Stream could not "Stream" much of anything outside of home (only in home or Copy to phone).

It was close to $500 total.

The TV has many 4K streaming services built in.

It seemed like a lot of money to skip commercials. I don't think I'd use the 30% speed up option much.

The Bolt does add speed, one integrated box [for the almost useless streaming that I might use on occasion], 4K Stream Services (some that I don't have). And possible future features. So I returned the Roamio.

But $849 is still little bit hard to swallow (1 TB Bolt with "All in").

Am I missing something else the Bolt does that will make it worth the upgrade?

Are there any deals that make price a little easier to swallow?

I realize the Series 3 HD won't last forever either (8 years so far I think)


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I hope the Stream was a separate unit as the Roamio OTA/Basic does not have built-in stream. It seems Stream is rather sluggish as I have heard and Slingbox is better.


----------



## mswlogo (Mar 18, 2009)

ThAbtO said:


> I hope the Stream was a separate unit as the Roamio OTA/Basic does not have built-in stream. It seems Stream is rather sluggish as I have heard and Slingbox is better.


Yes it was a seperate box. And doing a transfer to phone was ridiculously slow. 
Like 40 minutes for 1hr show. And I have very good speed wifi etc.


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

mswlogo said:


> But $849 is still little bit hard to swallow (1 TB Bolt with "All in").


there are some of the ver1 bolts still out there, with 1 year of service included if you aren't ready to go all in. see:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10957873#post10957873


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

mswlogo said:


> Yes it was a seperate box. And doing a transfer to phone was ridiculously slow.
> Like 40 minutes for 1hr show. And I have very good speed wifi etc.


Transfers/downloading works well on Wifi, but streaming requires much more bandwidth on the home network that Wifi cannot supply.

If you had a Tivo Mini, Wifi is never supported but some have used it to stream some content.


----------



## mswlogo (Mar 18, 2009)

ThAbtO said:


> Transfers/downloading works well on Wifi, but streaming requires much more bandwidth on the home network that Wifi cannot supply.
> 
> If you had a Tivo Mini, Wifi is never supported but some have used it to stream some content.


I had both Stream and Tivo on Wired ethernet and I have FIOS 25/25


----------



## mswlogo (Mar 18, 2009)

tivoyahoo said:


> there are some of the ver1 bolts still out there, with 1 year of service included if you aren't ready to go all in. see:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10957873#post10957873


I know I want "All in" so the 1 year included is just money down the drain.

You can get a Refurb 500GB Gen 2 with All in for $699.00 direct from Tivo.


----------



## billzskillz (Aug 18, 2016)

.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> Transfers/downloading works well on Wifi, but streaming requires much more bandwidth on the home network that Wifi cannot supply.
> 
> If you had a Tivo Mini, Wifi is never supported but some have used it to stream some content.


WiFi can supply it with zero issues if the WiFi network is setup properly. Unfortunately the vast majority of people don't have properly setup WiFi networks. ie. multiple APs, Excellent signal strength, and no congestion issues.


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> WiFi can supply it with zero issues if the WiFi network is setup properly. Unfortunately the vast majority of people don't have properly setup WiFi networks. ie. multiple APs, Excellent signal strength, and no congestion issues.


I think I've seen some reference to this before. can you point us to a thread explaining this? is it done with a wifi to ethernet bridge for the mini? thanks


----------

